# best way to create a current ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd like to have a stronger current going in my 30G tank, primarily to make my filter feeding fan shrimp happier. Don't know much about pumps and powerheads.. the variety available is mind boggling. Only need enough current sufficient for the shrimps to use their fans in. Would I be best off with a small submersible pump or a power head ? Right now I use a small corner filter and a sponge filter, air driven. They work extremely well, but neither produces much of a current, especially not near the bottom where the shrimp spend most of their time.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

There are mini power heads or even hob's you can buy. Even an AC mini would work.

Check out what the lfs have. Flow rate is always on the packaging.

If you don't mind having a small hob filter on the tank I'd go for the AC mini. It's adds flow and some filtration at the same time.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

*AC mini ?*

Appreciate the advice, but what's an AC mini ? I was pretty much trying to avoid the HOB type filter - I don't need any more filtration though of course there isn't really such a thing as too much filtration. But if I have to buy something new, a small HOB might be as easy as anything else. I hope to get dwarf shrimp later on, and I was thinking a submersible pump might not be such a good idea.. they might get caught in something like that.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Get a fluval U2. It's a submersible filter and it's has filter floss right up against the intake grid, so that even small shrimps won't get sucked into the power head. The only drawback is that it's kind of ugly.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry aqua clear mini

They don't make noise like the AC 70's and AC 110's


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

Or, canister filter with intake on one side of the tank and exhaust on another. That's how I did my "river".


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

My thanks to all for the suggestions. I should have considered this before I got the poor shrimp.. though they seem to manage picking over everywhere, I want them to be able to feed the way they would normally in nature, especially since I read they are not being bred in captivity, rather, being wild caught, so it must be a heck of an adjustment for them. 
Anybody doing target feeding for them ? If so, how ? I was thinking a long pipette, but no idea where to get such a thing. Turkey baster seems a tad oversize for the purpose.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Come to think of it, forget a pipette, I could just use a long straw, or rigid tubing, and cap the end with a thumb until it's near the shrimp. Going to make some green water, or at least, I'm going to try and make some. Hope it turns out not too gross.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

hide a fluval U2 or similar near the bottom.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Think that's what I'll do.. I was hoping BA would have some on their Midnight Madness, but they don't.. darn it. oh well, they don't cost a fortune in any case, so no worries, I'll find something. And I'm getting some algae culture to make them some nutritious greenwater, just to see how that works. Hopefully it will be self sustaining once I get it going, the guys who sell the culture also sell a supplement to keep it growing well. 

Hope my shrimpies appreciate all this ! I make my own raw cat food too.. I can't see the point in having pets if you aren't going to bother to feed them the best you can. I should have waited another week or two to get the shrimp but I was afraid they'd be gone by then. Live and learn.


----------

